# klozapan?



## dingbat5150 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'VE read several posts stating ridiculous low dose levels that supposedly are, ooh bad for you. Let me let you in on a secret. I have o. Occasion taken 8-10 mg and been just fine. NO! I am not an addict, quite frankly, I hate pharmaceuticals. But never any adverse affects. Taken within 4-5 hrs, mind you, but I am not advocating just anyone do it. It just doesn't do any harm to me. To much going on in my mind and it gets me the ***** outta my head. I do not suggest this, just wanted to let you know. Maybe I'm just out there like Pluto. Who knows. Thanks for giving me the time of day!Peace and blessings to all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Given that Klonopin is approved as safe & effective at dosage levels up to 20 mg per day, I'm not one board's puritanical twits who'd demand you repent for daring something that's perfectly reasonable.

Yesterday I took 30 tablets of diclazepam:https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Diclazepam 30 doesn't seem like that many given that I bought it months ago in a 5,000 pack.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Given that Klonopin is approved as safe & effective at dosage levels up to 20 mg per day, I'm not one board's puritanical twits who'd demand you repent for daring something that's perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Yesterday I took 30 tablets of diclazepam:https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Diclazepam 30 doesn't seem like that many given that I bought it months ago in a 5,000 pack.


20mgs per day...safe and effective at blacking you out for a few weeks then having seizures and dying when you stop lol. I know Ultra, benzos don't do much for you, but you are that rare exception to the rule.


----------

